# godforsaken camber



## import4life (Nov 4, 2004)

i am having problems with my 85 z and the passenger side rear tire. it is way out of camber. here's the funny part though, the camber is off but i believe the subframe to be straight. i think it is the bearings because when i hit the brakes i get a grind. the rotor (which is rides on the bearings) is at an angle to the caliper (which is connected to that subframe). when i look at the rotor, only a thin line shows any wear which i believe to prove my theory. i have taken the bearings in and out and pressed them in and out and in and out and no luck. still this misalignment. does anyone follow me? anyone had this problem? got any ideas?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You may be right, I havent had the rear suspension on my car apart yet to really see how the camber is effected by different parts, but it may be your bushings in the control arms also. Was your car always like that since youve owned it? Are you sure that everything back there is straight and it wasnt in an accident maybe?

With the grinding noises and the wear on the bearing housings it sounds like you might be on the right track as to what the problem is.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is the bushings in the rear. Replace your bushings and you will be fine. Or it could be the suspension your spring or shock or both on that side could be shot. Just replace the bushings and suspension.


----------



## import4life (Nov 4, 2004)

*i thought i was on the right track*



0341TODD said:


> You may be right, I havent had the rear suspension on my car apart yet to really see how the camber is effected by different parts, but it may be your bushings in the control arms also. Was your car always like that since youve owned it? Are you sure that everything back there is straight and it wasnt in an accident maybe?
> 
> With the grinding noises and the wear on the bearing housings it sounds like you might be on the right track as to what the problem is.


the grind comes directly from an off angle rotor hitting and straight caliper. the thin line of wear is on the rotor on the back side. the bottom of the tire is out, the bottom of the rotor is out, and the top is in for both. i am almost positive it is a problem with bearings. if it was the bushings, why would it grind? i am only a newbie mechanic and z owner, but this has been frustrating


----------



## import4life (Nov 4, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It is the bushings in the rear. Replace your bushings and you will be fine. Or it could be the suspension your spring or shock or both on that side could be shot. Just replace the bushings and suspension.


i replaced the shock to no avail. have you seen this problem before to be sure?


----------



## BlueThunder (Nov 11, 2004)

*It is the bushings (100%) sure...*

I've owned my Z31 for 18 years and I know my car inside and out. The rear bushings is the culprit. You have to remove the rear control arms and either burn out the old bushings with a tourch, or press them out. This will correct MOST of the camber, but it will not straighten the wheel completely, as the spring wear and old worn rubber insulation also has an effect on the camber as well. If you replace the bushings with MSA prothanes, then you will be fine. If you can afford to buy the new rubber insulation pads (for the springs) and get some stiffer (but stock height springs), then you will COMPLETELY fix your problem.
As far as your grinding sound, you need to check your brakes. The calipers are bolted directly on the control arm, so the bad camber has no affect on the wear of the brakes. In other words, if your wheel is at a 45 degree angle, your brakes will still work fine, so long as you have un-bent calipers with no rips in the boot. You definately have 2 seperate problems.... BRAKES and BUSHINGS (with rubber insulation issues).
The other way how to fix the camber is to buy a camber correction plate. I don't care for this method, as it requires you to cut into the body of the car from the rear interior speakers area. This kit requires you to slot a 1 inch cut into the body, thus forcing the rear strut to push the rear wheel out until the camber is acceptable. You will still have old/bad bushings, and all you are doing is modding everything else besides the REAL PROBLEM itself.

Good luck...


----------



## import4life (Nov 4, 2004)

thankyou


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

BlueThunder said:


> The other way how to fix the camber is to buy a camber correction plate. I don't care for this method, as it requires you to cut into the body of the car from the rear interior speakers area. This kit requires you to slot a 1 inch cut into the body, thus forcing the rear strut to push the rear wheel out until the camber is acceptable. You will still have old/bad bushings, and all you are doing is modding everything else besides the REAL PROBLEM itself.


A rear camber plate won't do anything on a Z31 but change the angle of the shock, you must be thinking of the front. The camber is all in the bushings/mount points of the semi-trailing arm.


----------

